
RAID-Z (and the problems with regular RAID) - paul
http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/entry/raid_z
======
mattculbreth
Sun really is coming back into focus now as an innovator. This is a cool post,
even if it was lower level in the details than I normally get with such
infrastructure topics. I've been looking at their hardware actually for my
startup, having been interesting the SmugMug dude's reviews.

